# i am doing a mexican 6 or 7 layer dip fattie on saturday



## bradyischamp (May 15, 2009)

well not really a dip, but same types of ingredients

this will be my first fattie ever, on my new cookshack

i got 1 log of jimmy dean regular

blend of 4 mexican cheeses

mexican refried beans (from a can, i love beans and have not found any fatties where people stuffed with beans, i will be the first!)

mixture of different peppers (anaheim, jalapenos, poblano and habaneros)

homemade mole if i have time, if not enchilada sauce from a can

some dizzy pig rub (awesome stuff if you havent tried it)

maybe some crushed tortilla chips or doritos

of course wrapped with bacon

just have a question on smoke. i have mesquite, hickory, apple and cherry.

i will try hickory, should i add a little bit of something else?

i will take pictures

p.s. seems like a lot of ingredients, should i add another log of sausage? i didnt want to do too much for my first try


----------



## bassman (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like you're in for a good fatty.  The type of wood is personal but if it were me doing it I'd mix in a bit of apple with the hickory.  Those are probably my two favorites.


----------



## fire it up (May 15, 2009)

Since you are doing a Mexican themed fattie Mesquite would be the most common wood used for those flavors.  Personally I don't care for mesquite and would do all hickory, which I'm sure will be great.

Be careful with the amount of "softer" ingredients that go in a fattie.  The softer or more sauce you use the tougher it will be to roll and keep from oozing out.
Wrapping in bacon is definitely a good idea for this one but you may want to divide it between 2 logs as opposed to one, just to be safe, and have more fatties.
A bold sausage would probably be good with it.
You could always add something like spinach considering most dips have a "green" layer.  You could also add another chub of sausage and make the fattie bigger but the bigger they are the harder they can be to handle.
Careful with the habaneros.  You don't want any one part of the fattie to be overwhelmed with any one particular flavor.

If you add tortilla or dorito chips they would most likely soften into mush by the time the fattie finished so they may be better served on the side or crushed and sprikled on the top towards the end coated in cheese.

Make sure to lay an even layer of the refried beans to help hold everything on the inside together a bit more and as a barrier to prevent things from oozing out and break down.
Refried beans are almost like a paste so they are wonderful for something like a fattie.

Maybe top with shredded lettuce and other ingredients once it comes out of the smoke?
Be sure to let it rest about 20 minutes under foil, otherwise the filling will just spill out.

Hope any of the info I could provide will be helpful.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## the dude abides (May 15, 2009)

Good luck brady, you'll do great!  Sounds like an awesome fattie.


----------



## zdave (May 15, 2009)

This is a neat idea and I like the suggestions from Fire It Up regarding the chips afterwards and the lettuce.  Using the chips inside would be a good idea if you needed to keep something moist (like using bread crumbs in a meatloaf).  It will be like reverse nachos--having a meat base instead of a chip base.  

I would nix the canned enchilada sauce and see what you might be able to find in the freezer section.  Out here there are a few varieties of prepared green chili you can get.  The canned stuff seems way too citric for me.  Or, I've been making a chipotle BBQ sauce lately using prepared BBQ sauce, chipotle peppers in adobo sauce, and a fruit jam of some variety to sweeten it up.  It goes great on chicken wings.

Make sure you let us know how it turns out!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 15, 2009)

That sounds freaking awesome. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## morkdach (May 15, 2009)

man oh man does that sound good would like to see outcome and how it tasted qview please and i'm thinken apple.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 15, 2009)

That really sounds like it will be a great fattie. You mite think of two because when it comes to fatties more is better. Watch the habaneros they can put a hurting on the old tongue. Also watch your soft stuff in there because it will run all over things and then you lost that flavor componite. But good luck anyway


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2009)

Gawd....I am dyin' to see this baby! Oh yeah. Good stuff and good eating. Waiting for pics patiently.


----------



## morkdach (May 15, 2009)

Rivet;30902 Waiting for pics patiently. [img said:
			
		

> https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/PDT_Armataz_01_25.gif[/img]


what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

I am doing it tonight.

the reason i planned on saturday is because there is no bacon in the house. there is no canned enchilada sauce in the house. i dont have the ingredients to make mole in the house. i cannot wait any longer especially since im doing nothing tonight.

i was going to buy everything i am missing, tomorrow. i dont even have ziplock bags or food handling gloves which i was going to buy tomorrow as well. i will use some bbq sauce. everything else i will wing it.

fire it up recommendations noted. i wont put doritos in there as they will probably get mushy. i will use hickory and apple. getting started now

pictures to come soon


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see this one.  I can chow down on some 7 layer dip.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

its stuffed pretty good. i think i should have flattened it a little more, too much stuffing. i hope it doesnt break down in the cookshack. no bacon to hold it together.

its in fridge now


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

i am having some trouble downloading the pictures from the camera to photobucket. i will figure this out

fattie on my cookshack elite is at 127, when it hits 165 im taking it out


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

started out with these ingredients


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

then beans, i had no saran wrap. i had to use kitchen wax paper


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

then jalapenos


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

then  habaneros,  yellow peppers and mexican green onions. had to slice the mexican green onions


----------



## fire it up (May 16, 2009)

Just an F.Y.I Brady, you can add up to 30 pics per post.  Should make it a bit easier.
ps.  Looking great so far.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

then anaheim pepper


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

now goes on blend of 4 mexican shredded cheeses and dizzy pig spicy rub and cookshack spicy bbq sauce


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

time to put in cookshack elite


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

damn, sorry.

now i know.

its at 155 internal temperature right now.


----------



## fire it up (May 16, 2009)

No troubles Brady.
Was that a 2lb chub of sausage?
So far I gotta say that is one nice looking fattie you have going!
Nice tight wrap on it, even without the bacon.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

wow, even though i did many things wrong, or right on my first try. it tastes awesome. 

i was too hungry so i didnt wait more than a couple of minutes to start slicing it up after i took it out of the cookshack. the ingredients oozed out, didnt look pretty but taste great.

the chillies were a little crunchy as were the mexican green oninons. not that im complaining but maybe i should have sauteed them before i put them in. it held up pretty good without bacon. i will definitely give this another try.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 16, 2009)

yeah i think it was a 2lb

i didnt taste much cheese or bbq sauce and it wasnt as spicy like i thought it would be. i put in a couple of jalapenos and 1 habanero pepper. the refried beans was a nice touch of flavor though.

i will have to experiment some more.


----------



## teacup13 (May 16, 2009)

great job on your first fattie... you are now hooked like the rest of us..lol

i sautee my veggies now a little before i put them in. if i use onions again i sautee or mince very finely

it was edible, you will make it again...Success..lol


----------



## shawnr5 (May 16, 2009)

Don't sautee your chiles, roast them on your grill. Turn them repeatedly intil they are blistered and black and then cover them on a plate for 15-20 minutes. Then, they will peel easily.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the recommendations guys

ive had seconds and thirds today, all day, and i realized there was way too much smokey flavor. last night when i cooked the fattie lets just say i was under the influence hehehe.

this morning when i checked the wood box there were several almost done wood chunks. i didnt check the woodbox from my last cook when i did ribs last week. this cookshack machine needs only 2 oz of wood chunk, the fattie was cooked with around 6oz. 

anyhow,  ive been doing several newbie mistakes but i am learning as i go.

today i did some bone in chicken breasts and chuck roast. im starting to get the hang of this cookshack. practice makes perfect


----------



## fanciesmom (May 17, 2009)

You're my kinda "fattie maker"!  Looks fantastic and sounds great.  I can't remember the occasion - I think a football game 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but this is my "Border Fattie" just to give you some more food for thought.

After Daphne and I starting thinking up *Fattie* ideas I just had to make this one.

Of course the local market didn't have any chorizo so I had to season up the 1 1/2 pounds of pork sausage - using Charcuterie recipe for 5lbs I just reduced amounts (except for the Tequila and red wine vinegar) and mixed it up in the KA.







After rolling it out (in the ziplock bag) I spread it with refried beans seasoned with a little extra cumin, some rice mixed with ancho chili powder, two packages of Taco Bell "Fire" sauce and tomato flakes.







Next came two chiles rellenos stuffed with poblanos and jack cheese.







I managed to roll this puppy up using the bag to help - wow what a FAT *fattie*!  Now he's off to the freezer to firm up a bit.

While he chilled I took a pound of bacon and did the basket weave on saran wrap - I had 3 extra slices of bacon but I knew I'd need them to finish the bottom.







Now - onto the smoker for about 3 hours over apple and mesquite chips. The water bowl had apple cider and water, a jalapeno, black peppercorns, and a cinnamom stick. As it smoked Bob sprayed it with a mixture of margarita mix and Tequila.

The *fattie* was done just after the game ended.






I tented it to stay warm while I prepped the rest of dinner, Spanish rice with corn & black beans, and a salad with tomato and avocado dressed only with lime juice and olive oil. Dinner was perfect!







Truly a thing of beauty!







The chile relleno just added that sumpin sumpin!
Keep on smoking!  Geeze we're overdue for a fattie!


----------



## bradyischamp (May 17, 2009)

holy cow that looks awesome. that will be my next try. i do a lot of chiles reyenos and spanish rice. did you list all the ingredients in your post? wood used, etc. i cant find a thread on this one you did


----------



## fanciesmom (May 17, 2009)

Brady I think we smoked it over apple and mesquite (70/30).  I think I originally posted this on [email protected] 

Do you have the Rhuleman & Polcyn book Charcuterie???  This is my bible right now!  The recipe for the Chorizo is what I used to season up the pork sausage for the fattie.  I just made Spanish rice  - no recipe just from my head.  I also sprinkled it with sliced red onions, halved black olives, and scallions.  The beans were some leftover cooked pintos I had on hand.

I used Poblano (or Pasilla) chiles (roasted and peeled) stuffed with jack cheese and cooked in an egg batter.  For simplicity you will need eggs that are separated, flour (1 TBS for each egg), and some salt.  Beat the whites until stiff peaks form.  With the same beaters beat together the egg yolks, flour, and salt. Fold the egg yolk mixture into the whites.  

Place 1/2 to 3/4" of oil in a hot cast iron pan.   Spoon batter into the pan, gently lay the stuffed pepper on top and cover with enough batter to seal.
Turn when the first side is done and cook until the 2nd side is brown and the eggs are cooked through.


----------



## morkdach (May 17, 2009)

now thats some kickass fatties i'm here to tell ya thanks for the qviews


----------

